# My offseason Project



## honkstopper

Wanted to build a trailer for a couple of years so this year i finally got around to it.

hope you guys like

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn186/honkstopper/P1010376.jpg http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn18 ... 010377.jpg http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn18 ... 010378.jpg http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn18 ... 010381.jpg http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn18 ... 010383.jpg http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn18 ... 010388.jpg http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn18 ... 010387.jpg http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn18 ... 170607.jpg http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn18 ... 170608.jpg http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn18 ... 7170609.jp 
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn18 ... ure001.jpg

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn18 ... ure002.jpg
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn18 ... ure005.jpg
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn18 ... ure007.jpg

Trailer is 12x6 the v is really sharp to cut down on drag
total cost around 550 plus decals


----------



## USSapper

That looks pretty darn good. You have some good metalworking hobbies


----------



## honkstopper

yeah used to build boat trailers and my buddy used to put of heat ducts good team work


----------



## USSapper

Is it pretty heavy?


----------



## honkstopper

it is about 1500 lbs


----------



## AdamFisk

Nice job.


----------



## snow123geese

Thats an awesome homemade trailer.


----------



## USAlx50

Nice work! I wish I had the means to do something simular.


----------



## frahbbah

What did you use for the outside walls and what did you fasten them with? I would like to build something similar out of an old boat trailer I have.


----------



## honkstopper

i used 22 ga Sheet steel. You could go with painted aluminum it would be lighter but a bout twice the price. To fasten them i used steel rivets. You need to use at least steel, stainless would be better. The bigger the head the better less chance of pulling through and if you use aluminum you will shear them off bouncing through fields. I i were you i would keep an eye out for a old boat lift that is how we built my buddies that way you can build the box frame out of aluminum and save you some wieght could be a little cheaper if you find one at a good price. other wise check out discountsteel.com any questions feel free to pm me


----------



## Hdnpowrz

Very cool! How many more do you want to make? :lol:


----------



## honkstopper

i would build one a year if my wife would let me


----------

